# Marine



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

Good by Pfc. Matthew L. Bertolino. Thank you for serving this country selfishly in the Marine Corp. I remember the talk we had about you wanting to become a NH Police Officer when you finished your tour. I remember telling you to become a fireman. Everyone likes Fireman. But no you insisted on someday becoming a policeman. You will be missed Matt. Your spirit will live on. Thank You


----------

